# orbit marine LED ?



## aprilspink

Hi all, I just ordered an Orbit Marine LED fixture made by Current USA. I got the 24-36" size for my 20g tank. Just wondering if anyone has tried these lights or this company? I'm hoping to grow some low light soft corals in the future in what is now a new set up FOWLR. 
Thanks!


----------



## altcharacter

Current USA is an amazing company and I'm sure this fixture will.live up to the rest of their products


----------



## aprilspink

Awesome! Good to know. There is not much on the web about it but I took a chance since I got them for under $200 delivered from the states


----------



## liz

Should be great for LPS and softies! Good buy.


----------



## Andyn

I was wonder how you liked that Current LED light. I was looking at getting one for my tank. Thanks.


----------



## aprilspink

Hi there, I am still waiting for this light to come In from the states.
Apparently it as come thru customs. I'm really hoping it comes Monday or tuesday. I'll keep this updated.


----------



## Andyn

Thanks. If you don't mind me asking where did you order it from?


----------



## aprilspink

Saltwater Aquarium on eBay.


----------



## aprilspink

Got the light in yesterday. Wow! Very nice. Super low profile aluminum housing. The colours look great. The ramp timer is pretty cool. Obviously I have no idea how the coral will do or the longevity of the product. But I would say this seems to be well built and I would buy it again.


----------



## sig

Andyn said:


> I was wonder how you liked that Current LED light. I was looking at getting one for my tank. Thanks.


this is wrong question which will be never answered since the owner planning to run FOWLR tank, despite I do not believe it 

The many SW guys who just starts the tank say they will never have a corals, but in a few months the tanks are full. 

Just at this stage we will see what this light is capable for 
good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aprilspink

You are right. I already have 2 coral lol
Zoas and mushrooms.


----------



## sig

aprilspink said:


> You are right. I already have 2 coral lol
> Zoas and mushrooms.


I new. Everybody went this way wasting money on wrong equipment 

buy the way check J&L aquatic on the 26t. They had the best saving last year. 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php
P.S. i do not work for them.

I think this is time already to shut down 18G and convert 46G to the SW. The bigger tank is much more stable and easier to maintain. 

I would highly recommend to get yourself Phosban reactor and Maxi Jet 900 if you will see good prices. like this 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=phos...hosban%2BReactor%2B150%2BPackage.html;300;283

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aprilspink

Bahahahhaaa omg I like your style  
K I will check out that website. Already I plan to hit big Als on boxing day morning to buy salt and other dry goods. 
Is the maxi jet and reactor for my 20 g or for when I convert the 46 lololol


----------



## sig

aprilspink said:


> Bahahahhaaa omg I like your style
> K I will check out that website. Already I plan to hit big Als on boxing day morning to buy salt and other dry goods.
> Is the maxi jet and reactor for my 20 g or for when I convert the 46 lololol


would not harm to have it on 20G. IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aprilspink

Here is my video of this light. I love it by the way!


----------

